# Cool New Technology



## ruinexplorer (Apr 24, 2010)

Here's a cool new display technology called Laser Phosphor Display by a new company named Prysm. They will be at InfoComm coming up in June, so I hope to take a look at this technology then. If anyone happens to know anyplace that has already implemented this technology, I'd love to know.


----------



## museav (Apr 25, 2010)

I get the impression that they are developing the technology but not necessarily looking to be an end product manufacturer. They may manufacture the "engine" to sell to display manufacturers or simply license the technology to those manufacturers. Probably more like TIs role with DLP.

Think I'll take a "wait and see" attitude, I've seen too many really promising looking technologies that never translated into practical products or that were supplanted by even better technology before they could be widely adopted. But the focus on the 'green' aspect is a smart move as that is a very hot topic right now in the AV world and building construction in general.


----------

